# Insurance



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

Yesterday I renewed my insurance with Footman James 
(0121 561 6208) for the 5th year.
I had to accept a 20% increase, now paying £860.

1997 R33, 2 drivers (tho the other half has never driven it),
SP30 with 5 points, with AXA, £500 excess, protected no claims bonus.

Got quotes from Privilege £1095, Adrian Flux £1000, Insure.co.uk £1325.


----------

